# Colorado Elk Trip Pictures



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's some pics that I took while out on my elk hunting trip.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*more pics*

heres some more.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Heres more and theres more of them but you get the idea of how amazing it is out there.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

great pictures bro!!!
know wheres all the horn action and story????


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

sweet pictures Clint, how did it go?


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I guess I need a story since I didn't post one up for everyone. The worst part was the trip, I sat in the middle back seat of our Chevy Silverado for about 30 hours in all, extremely uncomfortable because of the hump in the floorboard. We went to the Bass Pro in Denver after picking up a missionary that hunted with us, (the guy next to me in the picture of the 2 of us) and my either sex elk tag only cost $100.75 while the others was around $545 for an either sex tag. The first day we didn't see anything and I packed a bunch of crap in my backpack, thinking I'd tote it up the mountains with ease, I was way wrong once we got to the top of Hate hill. Hate hill is the first hill we have to climb and we gave it that name because you hate to climb up it because it's so steep. After about 2 days I emptied my backback and had but just, a skinning knife, snacks, tp, a sandwitch, 2-3 bottles worth of water in the hydration bladder, and my hunting liscense. I actually didn't use my bowsling much because there would be times we would run up on elk on our way to a destination. The birthday balloons in the one picture I found about 4-5 miles in the mountains while hunting, they were just randomly there and it was on my birthday, I just thanked God because there's was no way they were there on purpose. The next day while up there apund where the ballons were we accidentally came up on a cow elk at 20 yards, and she ran off when I drew back, and then about 80 some odd yards away a huge 6x6 bull (around a 310"-320") runs behind about 4 cow elk and they're long goneto even try to go after them. And one morning on the way back we had a cow elk run across the path and she was long gone before I even though of catching up to her (someone else in the area must have spooked her out of bed). And then one morning while I was with my dad instead of my Papaw (grandfather), and a cow elk snuck in behind us and ran off, then my dad starts cow calling and another cow elk comes running toward us, when I see her I draw my bow back and she sees me do that and stops dead in her tracks and stares straight at me, my dad says "30 yards" and I place my 30 yard pin on her shoulder (quartering to me) and just when the release goes off she turns uphill to us and the arrow scraped her brisket so obviously no kill there. If she wouldn't have moved it would have gone where I wanted it and if she turned the other way it would have gone behing her shoulder and out the otherside behind her shoulder but she didn't do that. That same day or next afternoon my Papaw and I went to sit at a waterhole in the same area and I heard an elk coming (this was at about 5 minutes after 4:00) and I am waiting for it to come in to the waterhole which is about 25 yards away and he (it was a little 4x4 but dead to me) decides to eat wild clover 10 yards behind me and I can't move because if I do he will see me and run off, well he end up looking me right in the eye and doesn't like it and runs off. I didn't kill anything other than chipmunks and 2 groundhogs but other than that nothing. But it was well worth the trip to go out there in some of God's country that I've rarely ever seen in my short life. I also seen a bunch of mulies and some pretty nice ones but I didn't have a tag since they didn't have any leftover tags but this next year I'm going to draw for a mule deer tag. I definitely had a great time and I definitely want to do it again.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Where the Deer at!? lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what deer are you talking about?:smile:, there's only mulde deer in western Colorado, but I definitely seen alot of elk and mule deer, just none in the freezer, but I'm going next year for sure but we may go a week later or so because the activity didn't pick up much when we were there but it started to as it got down to the last few days of ou hunt.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

ukey:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice! im moving out there! lol


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry to bring this back but i was just wondering where or the nearest town you were hunting........i was about 20 mins away from steamboat springs


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks a lot like my home province.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> Sorry to bring this back but i was just wondering where or the nearest town you were hunting........i was about 20 mins away from steamboat springs


 The closest town was Silt which is near Rifle, it's about 2.5-3 hours west of Denver.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Richard Hopkins said:


> ukey:


 what do you mean? Nothing out there looked disgusting.


----------

